# No audio from computer with surround sound and projector



## kate888 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got it, had to change the computer audio settings from the HDMI to headphone jack..:doh:



Hi everyone. I am trying to figure out my brother's home theater system and have mostly fixed it. The only problem I am having is that I can't hook up my computer to it. I am using a HDMI cord from the computer to the projector, but the audio is component through the surround sound. I bought a headphone jack to av (red/white) cable today, audio works great if the HDMI is not connected and vice versa. There is no audio from anything with only HDMI connected. The only options I have on the computer is HDMI and VGA. Is there something I am missing or have not connected right? I don't want to mess with too many other cords(XBOX,PS3,satellite,DVD all connected) as it was professionally set up before I got here. Do I have to ship my converter box out for it to work? I just moved across the country..


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  I'm glad that you got your problem solved, but please remember that we are here to help if you ever need us!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"I am using a HDMI cord from the computer to the projector, _but the audio is component through the surround sound_"?? :scratch:

FWIW, _if_ there's a way to use the HDMI out you will have access to more/better surround formats than using the headphone out.


----------

